# pouch or Prismatic LiFePO4 Battery



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

Being that the packaging is of soft-case variety, that leaves the door for potential problems open to a much farther extent. All stories that I have heard from peeps on this site haven't been happy ones.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Many people have used them. Not so many success stories. Just search A123


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

flyinginnet said:


> Has anyone used pouch LiFePO4 battery on an electric vehicle?
> 
> It is a little bit pricey compared to the matured prismatic cell. But I just don't know why some features can be improved based on different packaging.
> 
> ...


IMHO a123,RFE,b456,etc Lifepo4 20ah cells. Have these drawbacks.
---cell to cell interconnects has no industry standard
---a123 now bankrupt (funded by taxpayer) is own by China 
---easy to short out tabs if not extreme care is taken in handling
---price, availabilty not really factor compared to prismatic brick(my term)
my personal example 24vdc 80ah RFE hv pack with oc/sc/ cells what a pain the butt to service


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

flyinginnet said:


> Has anyone used pouch LiFePO4 battery on an electric vehicle?
> 
> It is a little bit pricey compared to the matured prismatic cell. But I just don't know why some features can be improved based on different packaging.



for racing pouch may be preferable to lose a little weight of mid-pack casings, and to integrate cooling for thermal management when pulling lots of amps. prismatics are the best bang for the buck with lots less labor to put together a pack.


----------



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

dtbaker said:


> for racing pouch may be preferable to lose a little weight of mid-pack casings, and to integrate cooling for thermal management when pulling lots of amps. prismatics are the best bang for the buck with lots less labor to put together a pack.


yes.
But do you know if someone made a interesting cooling of A123 LiFePO4 batteries?
I saw it in BMW battery when I visited trade (messe) in germany.


----------

